# Tall baseboards that run into kitchen cabinets... what to do?



## AfterDinner (Jun 6, 2011)

A Picture would help.


----------



## Jakobud (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Funny you should ask. I just went back to a house I framed and trimmed several years ago. The homeowner let me get some pictures while I was there. Here is a very similar situation to yours and how I dealt with it in this case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jakobud (Apr 12, 2011)

Regarding your trim, does that door have any problems opening? Like does it hit the baseboard? If you look in the pics I posted above, you can see that the doors will hit the baseboard as it's opening, so basically it won't open...


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Jakobud said:


> Regarding your trim, does that door have any problems opening? Like does it hit the baseboard? If you look in the pics I posted above, you can see that the doors will hit the baseboard as it's opening, so basically it won't open...


That's the entire reason why I went to all that trouble with that detail. The door would have bound on the base before fully opening.


----------



## Jakobud (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya I see now how you made the baseboard turn downward before going around the corner... I will have to go that route I think... Are there any other solutions to this problem?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Jakobud said:


> Ya I see now how you made the baseboard turn downward before going around the corner... I will have to go that route I think... Are there any other solutions to this problem?


It's possible that different hinges could be available that have a "throw" built into their design. It looks like you are too tight to even squeeze the base behind the door, so that idea is out.

Without physically moving the cabinet over and adding the proper filler on the side, the only other option I see is possibly modifying the door opening and ripping the door narrower to allow for the base. 

None of these solutions will be easy. Pick your poison.:wink:


----------



## Jakobud (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the input!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not just end the baseboard there with a return? Paint the base by the cabinet and only you will notice.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lone---That detail really caught my eye ! Nice fix.---Mike---


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Lone---That detail really caught my eye ! Nice fix.---Mike---


True that, double true!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Lone---That detail really caught my eye ! Nice fix.---Mike---


Thanks Mike.:thumbsup:
Here's another one that I conjured up when the HOs decided to wainscot the curved stair. I needed to end the chair rail into the apron under the landing nose.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just drooled all over the key board when you ran that thread next door at CT.

I love trimming--it's not often that I get to do nice complicated trim like that.

Art with wood! 

Your kids must have enjoyed seeing your work. Nice customers to invite you into their open house.---Mike---


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

im just curious why you " the op" didnt use bullnose trim pieces at the corners?


----------

